# What to say to my doc



## coltmc4545 (Aug 3, 2016)

Ok so for about 3 years I blasted and cruised. Last year I came off completely. No PCT, nothing. Yeah I know, save the comments. Anywho, I'm going to my doc Monday for a physical. Going to talk to him about getting blood work done. I normally would just self prescribe but I got into some legal trouble last year and am now on papers so I want to try and get a script just to cover my arse. My doc is a nice guy. I just live in a smaller city and I'm not sure how he's going to react if I mention after doing research I think I have signs of low T. Any tips or rebuttals you guys have used to your docs to get them to run bloodwork? I'm just guessing he's going to try to prescribe me anti-depressants or something which even if I was depressed I would refuse. Was on them for 7 years and was a zombie and I refuse to take them again. Any help?


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 3, 2016)

I live in a very rural area myself. My primary care is old school, I love him, but he is a family practitioner with zero knowledge of this. And the practice itself does not offer it.
I use a clinic in Florida, there are LOTS of them, I'm sure you know that. They can hook you up as well, that's the route I went, and I'm learning to leverage some things from it...so more to come on that.
But in the meantime I need to share that a few weeks back I had a follow up with my primary for ongoing\lifelong migraines I have.
I purposely set an appointment with the youngest doc in the office. His name is Hank, him and I get along great.

I need to focus, I tend to rabble I know...it's part of old age sorry..

Anyway I brought all my pertinent papers from BW, to protocol, to my dosing schedule, etc. Shared all of this with Hank and asked what he thought. Well come to find out he also works for the local urologist that does prescribe Test, pretty freely it seems. Now I'm not going to use the urologist but it was good to know. And with him I'm sure my insurance would actually cover some of it. As a bonus I will now see Hank twice a year for a check up related to my TRT treatment. I like that idea a lot! But it may just be that he likes fingering my ass. As he did this before I left even when I argued "Hey man look at my blood work, my PSA is fine, why you gotta put that glove on and lube your damn giant hotdog fingers up!"
It happened anyway, I limped home.

Point is that I didn't expect to find real help in my little community either.
Also please pm me with any questions that I can help you with.
I'd like to help on this board rather than just read.
Have a great day.


----------



## snake (Aug 3, 2016)

Give him your symptoms; tired all the time, weight gain even though you do some cardio (lie if you must), sex drive is at an all time low and that you just got the "Blues". Lead him down the path; best to let him think he's the smartest one in the room. Great if he tests your TT but if not, when he gives you a script ask if he included it if you don't see it on there.

Don't mention any AAS use.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Just tell him you saw a low T commercial and your symptoms match up. Tell him you've been curious about it bc your libido has gone down and other common sides. Ask him to run a hormone panel for your peace of mind. If he still says no, do the blood work on your own and take it in to him


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks fellas. That's a good idea about not mentioning it but seeing what he says first. If he says depression I'll tell him I saw a low T commercial and ask if it could be that. I have a feeling being 34, he's going to say no way but I'll ask him nicely if he could at least just order the bloodwork for my piece of mind. I definitely have multiple signs of low T so most won't be a lie but I'll add a few in for good measure.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm going to tell you just saying that shit doesn't work.
Bringing up test commercial read a magazine article doesn't work.
I have went in with lab work saying my test was 346 - 399 and I barely got a referral from a general to an endo and it is a three month wait for the endo ... 
I've bitched anot weight gain ... Fat ... Tired ... Low libido ... All that shit.

Mind you I am barely in range but still those mfers don't give a shit if it isn't a pill they can just hand you ... You got to dance for em


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 4, 2016)

Docs are used to people webmd'ing their symptoms.  Additionally, he can suck your balls if he has an issue with you taking cognizance over your own health.  Don't ask for bloods. Tell him to run the test. It's your health he works for you.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 4, 2016)

Sounds like you would qualify for HRT to me.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 18, 2016)

So I finally got in with my doc. I just gave him the symptoms and he started talking about low T. He asked if I ever used steroids and I told him no. He ordered the bloodwork. Sitting in the lab now and should have results tomorrow and I'll post em up.


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 18, 2016)

Very good. Please do update the thread.


----------



## zenergy (Aug 19, 2016)

Respectively start the conversation regarding your inability to stay awake. Next focus on an article you read about chronic Fatigue syndrome. Lastly, talk about your low sex drive or libido. The conversation should be directed toward what tests can be offered to get to the bottom of your issues. Eventually, bring up bloodwork.........


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2016)

Why can't a person just go to a dr and say I've been researching trt and I would like to try it? Straight up no bullshit.. It's our bodies and we should be the masters of it.. Colt it's great to see you brother..si og


----------



## zenergy (Aug 19, 2016)

you can 
usually MDS just want a revenue stream


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's my labs. Yeah, I'd say I'm low. My doc is the shiznit. They called and told me I'm low. Told me I could come in right now and get a shot. Went in. They gave me a nice fat 400mg shot. I don't see him again for another month and will get bloods done before that. Sucks because I seem to know more then the doc does about frequency but I'm playing dumb for now and anything is better then sitting at 208.


----------



## Rip (Aug 19, 2016)

2cc's? For TRT?
Wow. Your total was really low. 
Good to hear you were approved


----------



## sgf (Aug 20, 2016)

same story here, mine was at 167 (serious) and my doc just gave me some gel.  Didn't even check a free, or anything else for that matter.  I used it for a while, no change in the numbers, so finally went to a clinic in Florida.  Its a pain in the ass to have to go elsewhere, but at least I am on some trt that works now.  Once I see how my numbers look on what Florida has prescribed, I will take that info to my own doc and ask if he will prescribe me the shots since it works so much better.  We'll see how it all goes.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 8, 2016)

Sounds like you have a doc that's willing to work with you.  Most GP's and even internal med docs know little or nothing about this subject, and thus are hesitant to do much if anything.  I very frequently see patients (anesthesia provider) whose doc has them in 100mg every 2 weeks.  The best bet for TRT are the anti aging clinics.  Finding a good progressive one is not that difficult.  My TRT script is for 400mg/week. Not even gonna get near that with my own regular doc.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 8, 2017)

Awesome. I have had similar problems with a Dr. and am going to go in for test levels soon. I am watching for your updates to see what he does for frequency.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 8, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> I live in a very rural area myself. My primary care is old school, I love him, but he is a family practitioner with zero knowledge of this. And the practice itself does not offer it.
> I use a clinic in Florida, there are LOTS of them, I'm sure you know that. They can hook you up as well, that's the route I went, and I'm learning to leverage some things from it...so more to come on that.
> But in the meantime I need to share that a few weeks back I had a follow up with my primary for ongoing\lifelong migraines I have.
> I purposely set an appointment with the youngest doc in the office. His name is Hank, him and I get along great.
> ...



I'm told a lot of those Florida clinics are a bit shady.  Hire retired docs, run them till they get their license yanked, then on to the next one.  Keep Hank in mind.


----------



## pix3r (Mar 13, 2017)

try to see if you can do the shots yourself and break it up in to every other week (every week would be real nice) and get a way better stable blood level


----------



## Rip (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow! TRT at 400mg/ week? That's more like a cycle. I thought the highest recommended dose is 200mg.  What are the results? Sides? Benefits? 





BRICKS said:


> Sounds like you have a doc that's willing to work with you.  Most GP's and even internal med docs know little or nothing about this subject, and thus are hesitant to do much if anything.  I very frequently see patients (anesthesia provider) whose doc has them in 100mg every 2 weeks.  The best bet for TRT are the anti aging clinics.  Finding a good progressive one is not that difficult.  My TRT script is for 400mg/week. Not even gonna get near that with my own regular doc.


----------

